# San Diego Gophers



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

2020 keeper SDG _Pituophis catenifer annectens _(SUPERHYPO GENETICS) , as this snake matures the colours are getting nicer , the Orange is intensifying and what about that neck colour !! 💙 










Another one of my keepers is this unique phenotype , hatched by Geoff Clarke from het animals produced by me.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

First clutch of 2022 have hatched ,12 eggs ,12 hatchlings ,ZERO egg cutting !

Alpine Snow x Alpine Snow 'microscale' , like most snows in general these start out a pinkish with white , however a couple are 'white on white' and lack the pinkish tones. 

here's one of the aforementioned white ones , same snake shot in different light settings.


















Red Eyed Lucy ?


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Freshly hatched this week , another first for me !!


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Hey Al,

Any more juicy photos of those with reddish and darker patterns? 🤤

Andy


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> Any more juicy photos of those with reddish and darker patterns? 🤤
> 
> Andy


 Do you mean like these Andy?


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

or this...


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

al stotton said:


> or this...


Thanks Al, that is beautiful!
I just love the colour transitions, the black saddles and spots, contrasting with the straw/tan colours through to the red/browns and onto orange and back to black contrast at the terminal.

Really nice 😊


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

al stotton said:


> Do you mean like these Andy?


This one, most definitely this one for me... what a beauty!


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Cheers Andy,

Its certainly a nicely coloured example and to my eye its quite apparent the high red genetics are coming into play here.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

MrsTim said:


> This one, most definitely this one for me... what a beauty!


The colours on that snake are just getting nicer as it matures , 100% unique both pheno and genotypically,


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Looking good Al, will you be at the November IHS show?


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

LiasisUK said:


> Looking good Al, will you be at the November IHS show?


Maybe at the Nov one , but definitely be at the Sept show


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I meant September, not sure why I wrote November haha. Great! Be sure you come say hello


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

LiasisUK said:


> I meant September, not sure why I wrote November haha. Great! Be sure you come say hello


Will do , I have some interesting stuff I will be taking


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

The hets from my own T+ line are also very nice snakes , the Orange and Black contrast is outstanding


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

I currently have my very first clutch incubating from the visual of the above , the mother is beautiful and unique with dayglow Orange and almost metallic neck colouration.

Here she is as a young adult a few years ago.









...and here is a more recent pic illustrating the neck colouration









This project is a real labour of love for me , 4 years in the making , fingers crossed I manage to hatch out some F2's 🤞


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

Very beautiful, but I'm afraid it's still the super hypos for me  . I wish I could make it to IHS, if only just to see them, but it's way too far for me to travel ( spine injury, so very difficult ).

I have once seen a hatchling bull snake that must have been some form of hypo - it had really clean colours, very bright yellow background, and the markings were black on the neck , then fading to hypo - but it was still nowhere near the super hypos you have bred.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

al stotton said:


> The hets from my own T+ line are also very nice snakes , the Orange and Black contrast is outstanding


Gordon the Gopher looks like that- he's a normal, het for red.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Hets rules 😁


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

MrsTim said:


> Very beautiful, but I'm afraid it's still the super hypos for me  . I wish I could make it to IHS, if only just to see them, but it's way too far for me to travel ( spine injury, so very difficult ).
> 
> I have once seen a hatchling bull snake that must have been some form of hypo - it had really clean colours, very bright yellow background, and the markings were black on the neck , then fading to hypo - but it was still nowhere near the super hypos you have bred.


I suspect the bull you are describing maybe a Stillwater Hypo ,those are very beautiful Pituophis !!

Indeed that is a wonderful example of my genetic lines coming together , my Superhypo line combined with my Albino hi red lineage.
I'm so blessed to hatch another Hi Red Superhypo this season from the same parents , hitting the double visual is an amazing achievement , a real milestone.

Here's the chunky little beast , just hatched and clearly well absorbed the yolk.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Hets rules 😁


Yes they sure do!!

Some of my world first have been made with het ingredients!

2022 clutch Superhypo male x Albino Extreme Red female


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Back in Black !


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

al stotton said:


> Back in Black !


That's rather nice!
Anery I assume?


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

ian14 said:


> That's rather nice!
> Anery I assume?


That's a hi-black pheno , although it definitely has an aneryish vibe.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

A great surprise and another first !


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

al stotton said:


> A great surprise and another first !


What's this one Al?


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

LiasisUK said:


> What's this one Al?


Stotton T+ Snow perhaps


----------

